# Picked this up with a darkroom



## remylebeau (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey All,

So I been looking around for a good darkroom for a while and I'm glad I didn't move on a few before. I got a really great deal and it came with this camera.

I'm pretty sure it's the Canon IIS2 because it's got X sync but shutter only goes to 1/500th and the serial is in the right range. I've never even come close to a camera of this vintage or one with such a small viewfinder...I think I'd have a lot of difficulty framing a shot. The rangefinder appears accurate and it's fairly visible, but the viewfinder is so small it's almost like viewing into a circular peep hole. 

There's a quite a bit of oil on the aperture blades so I'll have to get that taken in for a cleaning. The camera itself seems in great condition, shutter, dials everything works.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 17, 2014)

Does that take super old (Leica?) lenses, like the Canon 7, or the much more common FL/FD ?


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 17, 2014)

vimwiz said:


> Does that take super old (Leica?) lenses, like the Canon 7, or the much more common FL/FD ?



Yeah, it uses the pre-m3 Leica LTM(m39) screw mount lenses. When I first looked at it I thought it was a fixed lens camera, because I couldn't find the release lol.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2014)

It sure looks like the Canon camera designers were heavily influenced by the designers at Leitz. I like the looks of this camera. It reminds me of the III-series Leicas.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't you just love little surprises like that....? Very nice!!!!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 18, 2014)

You mean the camera came with a darkroom ? Bonus !!

Yup, looks like a IIS. You are lucky it isn't one of the older models with a smaller viewfinder.
Looks to be in great condition.
You might want to open it up and check the shutter for pin holes.
I've just fixed up a IIF (older model), small viewfinder is usable especially with the magnifier ... though framing does make it difficult as I wear glasses.
Cleaning the aperture on the lens should be fairly easy (have done that numerous times) ... no haze on the lens ?


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 18, 2014)

Lens looks fantastic, I can't even see dust but I'm sure they're in there. But the aperture blades are really bad. How were you able to get the lens apart? I couldn't find any screws it looks like you need a proprietary tool to unscrew the rear lens element.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It sure looks like the Canon camera designers were heavily influenced by the designers at Leitz. I like the looks of this camera. It reminds me of the III-series Leicas.



Yeah that's exactly what I've been reading. Apparently Canon was copying Leica styling quite heavily during that period...they've even using Leica's M39 mount design. I really like it though


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 18, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> You mean the camera came with a darkroom ? Bonus !!
> 
> Yup, looks like a IIS. You are lucky it isn't one of the older models with a smaller viewfinder.
> Looks to be in great condition.
> ...



Yeah, I wasn't prepared at the time to pay $500 for the darkroom so he offered to include one of the camera's he had on the shelf. I cased this one and an Argus(didn't know what it was at the time), there was so much stuff I said I'll come back the next day for the rest of the boxes and the camera. Which gave me time to go home and do a little research...I still really like the Argus but this one is definitely the best of the lot he had.


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrads David for the good deal. As goes for the darkroom, what did you get ?


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 19, 2014)

timor said:


> Congrads David for the good deal. As goes for the darkroom, what did you get ?



Hey thanks!

2 Durst enlargers (one is 401, not sure what the other model is) with laborator 1000 condensors. One table stand one wall mount/stand. 35, 120 and 4x5 carriers for both. A ton of filters of which I have no idea how to use properly. 2 easels. Few stainless tanks of various sizes, with 35mm and 120 reels. The coolest thing is he's got a daylight 4x5 developing box with hangers, and a couple of larger boxes to wash/hang the 4x5. Trays, safe lights, etc. So far only got the b&w enlarger working...somethings off with the color one. I'm not sure yet if its the timer, the head, the bulb etc.

I also got a couple of englarging lenses, Nikkor 50 2.8, Rodenstock 60 f/4, schneider 150 5.6, schneider 50 5.6. 

The seller said his dad was a photographer for 50+ years, which was why the stuff is so complete and in pretty good condition. Neither of the son's had any interest in photography so the stuff sat in the garage for a while.


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2014)

This all for $500 ? Way cool.
When comes to model name and etc. we have to be careful. Durst and others made a tones of different models and naming of them became confusing.
Looks like your Durst is an Laborator 1000 with Pavelle 401 colour head. Is that correct ? If so you maybe do not need those filters.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 19, 2014)

timor said:


> This all for $500 ? Way cool.
> When comes to model name and etc. we have to be careful. Durst and others made a tones of different models and naming of them became confusing.
> Looks like your Durst is an Laborator 1000 with Pavelle 401 colour head. Is that correct ? If so you maybe do not need those filters.



Yeah. Originally we discussed 250 to 300 for half the darkroom because I wasn't sure I needed everything. But once I got there and saw all the stuff, I thought I'd be a fool if I didn't try and get all of it. He was really great about explaining what a lot of the stuff does.

Yeah that's exactly right, wow good eye. I read on a few other threads that the head needs a cooling fan?


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> Yeah. Originally we discussed 250 to 300 for half the darkroom because I wasn't sure I needed everything. But once I got there and saw all the stuff, I thought I'd be a fool if I didn't try and get all of it. He was really great about explaining what a lot of the stuff does.
> 
> Yeah that's exactly right, wow good eye. I read on a few other threads that the head needs a cooling fan?


Keep some contact with the seller if you can. After 50 years he must know all.
Cooling fan - yes. I don't know, isn't it built in ? I can't find a manual for this model.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 19, 2014)

timor said:


> remylebeau said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Originally we discussed 250 to 300 for half the darkroom because I wasn't sure I needed everything. But once I got there and saw all the stuff, I thought I'd be a fool if I didn't try and get all of it. He was really great about explaining what a lot of the stuff does.
> ...



I've been unable to get the color one to work. Will have more time to check it out this weekend, to figure out if it's the timer, the head, bulb etc. 

Unfortunately the seller is the son, he knew quite a bit himself but the father is in a retirement home now. I'll definitely still keep in contact though, really nice guy.


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2014)

What kind of filters do you have with it ? Contrast filters for b&w ? For the drawer or under the lens ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 19, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> Lens looks fantastic, I can't even see dust but I'm sure they're in there. But the aperture blades are really bad. How were you able to get the lens apart? I couldn't find any screws it looks like you need a proprietary tool to unscrew the rear lens element.



Check my notes: Canon rangefinder lens servicing | This Old Camera

One of these would be handy: https://www.google.ca/search?q=lens...qi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1324&bih=765&dpr=0.9


----------



## compur (Mar 19, 2014)

remylebeau said:


> A ton of filters of which I have no idea how to use properly.



If you have any 40mm Canon filters I might be interested in buying some of them (if you want to sell them).  I have a Canon L-1 rangefinder camera.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'll run through the inventory on the weekend.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 19, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> remylebeau said:
> 
> 
> > Lens looks fantastic, I can't even see dust but I'm sure they're in there. But the aperture blades are really bad. How were you able to get the lens apart? I couldn't find any screws it looks like you need a proprietary tool to unscrew the rear lens element.
> ...



That's amazing stuff! Thanks for the link. The tools in the google linked search look exactly like what I would need to unscrew the lens. Much appreciated.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

If you ever want to repair/restore old photo stuff, the spanner wrench is used a lot.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 20, 2014)

So I checked and there isn't a cooling fan but there is a hole 1-1.5" in the back of the head that looks like a fan could hook up to.


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 20, 2014)

compur said:


> remylebeau said:
> 
> 
> > A ton of filters of which I have no idea how to use properly.
> ...



Hey Compur,

These are the only things in the filter box.


----------



## compur (Mar 20, 2014)

OK -- can't use 'em. But, thanks!


----------



## remylebeau (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, Sun Camera did an amazing job. They had the best quote around at $60 for a CLA and I got the lens back in 72 hours. It's so clean and shinny it doesn't even match the body now....everything is so smooth. If anyone's in Toronto and need work done Sun Camera is highly regarded.


----------

